# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  3D Printing Jobs Market

## Brian_Krassenstein

As curiosity and innovation in this area begin to open up, so does the job market. 3D printers, materials and communities are without question changing the world. As the industry is continuing to evolve, the job market is beginning to soar for individuals with experience in 3D printing and additive manufacturing, with job ads requiring these skills increasing by 103% just in the last year. More jobs are opening up than there all people to fill the spots—and that’s a good problem if you are experienced in 3D printing and looking for a job. More details on this story may be found here: http://3dprint.com/14040/3d-printing-job-market/

Below are the 3D printing and additive manufacturing hiring trends graph:

----------


## Mtomalty

hmmm......

----------


## Coin3

Well, it looks like I chose the right college major. Manufacturing Engineering, here I come!

----------


## oklok

You sure did, now print me a printer  :Smile:

----------


## jimmydave

I plan to major in something, similar, if my college offers it.

----------


## annaeunhaelee

Speaking of 3D printing jobs, gCreate is hiring!! We are looking for an experienced, proactive, and enthusiastic 3D Printer Assembly Team Member to join us at our HQ in Industry City, Brooklyn.
This is a great position for a professional who is passionate about organization, making things, and growing a company from the ground up. There is opportunity for rapid growth and promotion for the right candidate.
Review the full job description on our website:http://www.gcreate.com/#!careers/c1ga0 and send resumes and cover letters to careers@gcreate.com.

----------

